# Center Pin



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Joined the ranks of private first class pin head, went over to erie outfitters tonight and picked up my first Center pin Reel. Picked up the Redwing center pin reel with the drag. It seemed lighter then the Okuma with the drag. Just waiting for the rods to come back in stock, looking at the 13' shimano. Any other suggestions, guessing craig won't steer me wrong.

Looking foward to pinning my first drift. Figured if I can't use the fly rod on higher flows why not pin it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome! Can't beat 'em, might as well join 'em!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

1 suggestion.....never turn on the drag. I would go with the clarus for sure

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Ill second the clarus. My first pin rod. Casts and handles incredibly better than the noodle rod I tried using at first. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brunmaster (Mar 23, 2011)

Pinning is winning! I have the clarus and it is a good rod for the money. I got it from the rodmakers shop last year and am not disappointed. I am going to get another pin for my son and daughter to use and i am going to buy the clarus again. I also have the browning six rivers float rod and it's not bad either , just a little bit heavier. It's about the same price as the clarus but i think bass pro shops are the only one that carries it, which means more money for shipping unless they are offering free shipping. Also as stated in a earlier post about the drag, DON'T USE IT! You don't need it.No drag is the fun and challenging part of pinning. Enjoy your pin and good luck!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I figure if I'm in the little higher water having the option to use the drag as a back up is always good, the redwing does have a drag but it's not like the Okuma, it's got 4 teflon pellets pressing against the plate, you can only turn it so far for a drag. 

So every one recommends using a 13' Clarus???


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya. unless you have the money for a GLX : )

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

FISHIN216 said:


> Ya. unless you have the money for a GLX : )
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would have to win some more money at the casino to get that rod, happy I got enough from the casino to purchase what I got now.

Thanks for all the advice, see ya soon on the river, looks like we got some warm weather for next week.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

ngski said:


> Joined the ranks of private first class pin head, went over to erie outfitters tonight and picked up my first Center pin Reel. Picked up the Redwing center pin reel with the drag. It seemed lighter then the Okuma with the drag. Just waiting for the rods to come back in stock, looking at the 13' shimano. Any other suggestions, guessing craig won't steer me wrong.
> 
> Looking foward to pinning my first drift. Figured if I can't use the fly rod on higher flows why not pin it.


Why can't you use your fly rod on higher flows?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I've seen pinners on higher waters, they seem to me have a better control on the drift by palming the reel, sure the 13 foot rods helps as well. Give me a reason to use the dreaded bait which I would not use on my fly rod. Think the scent gives a little more advantage in dirty water.

Not saying you can't use a fly rod on higher flows, I typically forget the indicator on high flows swinging a fly, so I go to a slinky system to keep the fly down, it's a shorter drift compared to the centerpin method. Using the center pin as my excuse to get out more on days when the water is dirty.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats a good answer! I was hoping u wouldn't be one of these "I can't see the fish so I can't use my fly rod" types!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Or, well... Yea


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome aboard ngski! Just remember it is another tool in your bag.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I think it's much easier to fish cold days too. Less line on the water= less ice 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Thats a good answer! I was hoping u wouldn't be one of these "I can't see the fish so I can't use my fly rod" types!


Trick question, like that. I have one method I'll keep to my self fishing high water using a fly rod, used it in New York / Oak Orchard and it worked for me, and seems the locals use the same method. Next time snag a local NY see how they swing a fly on the Oak, key in on the guy catching alot of fish when the rest are not catching. It's the slinky type set up (enough said)....


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ngski said:


> So every one recommends using a 13' Clarus???


A Raven IM6 is a good choice. A step up at around $170. Ditch the Clarus. I'm going to buy the 11'3" model for travel purposes only.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Travel purposes??? Clarus is a 4 piece. And cheaper

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks guys I already purchased the Clarus 13 footer, four sections packs up very nicely. Got in a few casts, just blown away at the drifts, can't wait till I hook into something.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Open invite like to try to hook up on a weekend with any pinners on the weekend make sure I'm rigging right. I'll even buy ya lunch. Been out got casting down still getting the occasional nest but not too bad. Send me a PM.

Love the gear I almost forgot I have a fly rod


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Thats a good answer! I was hoping u wouldn't be one of these "I can't see the fish so I can't use my fly rod" types!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I like to think THESE people...my people .. my blood redds brothers...my hated and dissed for fishing the.ditches with switched rods brothers...we will not be discriminated no no we will stand up and fight.for our rights to not be tardy to the steelhead party...
Oops sorry guys chappele shows.wrap it up machine just went off... hahaha. ... any ways I second that emotion

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Travel purposes??? Clarus is a 4 piece. And cheaper
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah so I can take it to the PNW on a plane.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> Yeah so I can take it to the PNW on a plane.


You could lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok the buying lunch / beer off the table, got the stank off the center pin, out east today got into a few fish got a couple on flies and the other one brown trout egg sack.

Didn't use the built in drag, what a awsome fight without it. I love pinning.










Even though the water was perfect for the fly rod I left at home.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

ngski said:


> Ok the buying lunch / beer off the table, got the stank off the center pin, out east today got into a few fish got a couple on flies and the other one brown trout egg sack.
> 
> Didn't use the built in drag, what a awsome fight without it. I love pinning.
> 
> ...


Sweet!"""""

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

No need for a drag. I downsized my leaders for more of a challenge too.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

To save time do you guys pre-make leaders with different shot patterns / weight??


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I do. I have a snap swivel tied to my mono and then have leaders with micro swivels on those Lundy rolls ready to go. Makes for quick changes for some of ur favorite patterns or plane hook 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Absolutely yes pre make a bunch i usually add the shot streamsside depending on conditions but definately have leaders swivel and hook tied on ready to go on main line 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Buy a pool noodle cut off a foot then quarter it cut slits to push swivels in wrap around push hook in one noodle bout six bucks makes a dozen or so holders 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I like the pool noodle idea sometimes my hooks come loose and make an absolute mess how secure is the noodle. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

They stay put i had a few of the ones u mentioned too and they work i tried the noodle cause lot lighter less space and flexible and near free 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That would be good on a day like today

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ngski said:


> To save time do you guys pre-make leaders with different shot patterns / weight??


No.

I tie a small shot line about 5" long with two micro swivels on each end. I use the same line as my mainline.

I keep a spool of leader material on me so if I bust a leader I just take more line off of the spool. It takes 5 seconds and another 5 seconds to tie a double uni knot and yet another 5 seconds to tie on a hook. All together a few minutes


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Just curious salted minnows or live better for the winter months.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Spawn is best in winter months IMO.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree spawn does work best in winter in a perfect world but i switch to minnows and even smelt sometimes because the fish see soo soo meany eggs I like to mix it up. as far as salted go I like live better but I have caught them on salted as well .IMO salted are easier to carry and if they are done right they are not brittle and look new. Lets face it the live ones pretty much die once they see a hook anyway. I have even caught on cured minnows I put some egg cure on. I usually carry a few dozen salted in my pack never hurts


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> Spawn is best in winter months IMO.


really?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

